# Какой мастер изґотовил голосовые планки?



## bayanistka (30 Июл 2011)

Друзья, я собираюсь приобрести баян "Юпитер". Инструмент был изґотовлен в начале 1990-х ,и каждая ґолосовая цельная планка имеет клеймо со знаком " v " или " л", если перевернуть. Может, кто знает, что значит это клеймо? Блаґодарю за ответ.


----------



## maksimum (30 Июл 2011)

Ето скорее всего клеймо Левачева


----------



## bayanistka (30 Июл 2011)

А что вы знаете, или слышали об аккорде Левачева? Как вообще он отличается, например, от аккорда Васильева?


----------



## maksimum (30 Июл 2011)

Мастер этот из тулы, все что я слышал из его работ - аккорды средние , для училища очень даже хорошо.Сразу скажу: пикколо не очень яркое и бас не достаточно мощный, рыхловатый. Аккорд Васильева все таки классом выше по звуковым характеристикам.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Июл 2011)

Левачёвские аккорды все разные: с Васильевским иногда похожи но и только. Слишком часто голоса ломаются(это касается аккордов от 2000 года). А вообщем не плохой аккорд,хотя и не "ровный". Кисилёв,Малышев,Васильев,Клеймёнов- эти мастера "поровнее" будут...
Ну а вообщем то,"на вкус и цвет..."


----------



## bayanistka (31 Июл 2011)

неровный аккорд...Имеется ли ввиду, что голоса часто расстраиваются? или звучат по разному в динамике?
Можно ли как-то решить проблему "неровности"?


----------

